# The Great Search for Ears



## ScottWolf (May 25, 2008)

Hey all. I'm searching for a site that makes and sells wolf ears, like on a hat or on a band or whatever. not like a full on mask or headpiece, just the ears. Like cat ears only wolf. Any help? I been loonin gor a while now.


----------



## Beastcub (May 25, 2008)

http://www.beastcub.com/fursuitcommissionprices.htm
i make them! any style you want
i can do them on a headband, a fully furred hat, a basebal hat, a sunvisor, or on an elastic band.

if i have the colors you need in stock and if you have a paypal account i can do them any time and likely within 24 hours of payment.


----------



## ScottWolf (May 25, 2008)

Great! I'll hit you up soon as I get some $$^^


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 25, 2008)

You could also try finding some on www.furbid.ws , or try www.savageturtlestudios.com , or www.b3mascots.com ....just to give you options. Though if money is tight, B3 Mascots is probably too expensive, even though I really like Joecifur's work the best.


----------

